# First Chevron Back to BAck



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I just did this butt wrap this morning, Its my first chevron at all pretty simple but I like the way it came out


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

*one more*










Different angle


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That looks great. Seams and spacing look good. Nice wrap!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> That looks great. Seams and spacing look good. Nice wrap!


Thanks, not to bad for my second wrap, Im happy with it


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

very nice looking wrap


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good cuz


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

both look good... really like #2...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The wrap looks great. I can't seem to get used to the terminology rod makers use. A butt wrap just makes me think weird things!


----------

